# new kits (soon) from Bronson-Tate



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

Bronson Tate have on their site some photos of new kits, - prices TBA at the moment.

They are of the Colorado Central RR coaches #1 & #2, and also 3 & #4 and they will be a perfect train for the Porter locomotives that David Fletcher put together a Master Class on, from which others including me have made from the Bachmann Indie mogul, which is soon to be avaialable again. 

A 'guide price' for coaches 1 & 2 is $275 each, this is from Doug Bronson, and MAY be changed depending on supplies of the 'bits'.


Here is a weblink - http://www.bronson-tate.com/rs.shtml to the first coach, there is also promised a short baggage car to go with the large baggage car already available.

No connection with Doug, but I am interested in the coaches!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I have seen Doug's prototypes and they are sweet!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those coaches are very nice!!!! Doug makes really great kits, they're highly recommended. 

Chris


----------

